# 1994 Hardbody 4X4 King Cab Audio System



## ericg90 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am replacing all four speakers and radio and need to know where the factory amp is located so i can jump the wires for the speakers to work. The old speakers were Clarion. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Amp is located under the driver's seat. You can actually leave the factory amp. It only amplifies the rear speakers, so you just have to adjust the fade control on the radio towards the front speakers. I have a 97 Hardbody SE with the Nissan premium system. I swapped the rear speakers for Sony Explodes, the front door speakers for Infiniti Kappa component speakers and the radio with an Aiwa AM/FM/Cassette/CD but still have the factory amp hooked up. Been running this for 7 years without a problem!


----------



## ericg90 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to have to bypass the amp because when i bought the truck, the only speaker that worked was the right front. The back speakers did not work. When i plugged the new speakers in, none of them had any sound. I double checked to make sure that everything was wired correctly and it was. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok, well it's easy enough to bypass. If you need a wiring diagram, just e-mail me at [email protected] and put "RE: 94 HB premium radio diagram request" on the subject line.


----------

